

Hosting backdoors in hardware - rwbarton
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/10/hosting-backdoors-in-hardware/

======
bincat
"Just like you should not run untrusted software, you should not install
hardware provided by untrusted sources."

This is harder than it sounds. Remember when it came out that secret service
had a secret deal with printer manufacturers to print identifiable small dots?
Consumer level home routers or wifi APs should be approached with the same
level or trust. And the vulnerability does not have to be necessarily
intentional.

